

Facebook to do over $1 Billion in Revenue in 2008 - bosshog
http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/12/12/yahoos-project-fraternity-docs-leaked
Amazing. Facebook has already hit Yahoo's predictions for 2015 size. Predicted: 52 million Today: 58 million now. Now look at he expected earnings based on 52 million active users. I can see why there is so much FB Koolaid now. And for the skeptics, remember Google had 2002 revenues of $240 million. <a href="http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.02/yahoo.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.02/yahoo.html</a>
I'm no fanboy, but I have to respect them more now.
======
brlewis
Article does not claim $1B 2008 revenue. It does cite a Yahoo projection of
$1B revenue by 2015.

Actual 2006 revenues were $50MM.

~~~
bosshog
But the 2015 projection was based on FB having 52 million active users.

It now has 58 million....and this is likely to be 100 million sometime in '08.

Hence the conclusion.

------
bosshog
in fact the projection was based on 48 million active users (92% of
registered)...

------
karma
I think we can all agree that projections are meaningless.

